# [Meta] How many story hours do you read?



## el-remmen (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey all!

I thought I'd put the new poll function to good use here in the Story Hour Forum and see how many story hours people tend to read. . .

So answer the poll above and then post which ones you do read and how often and maybe why. . .


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 21, 2002)

So, I guess I'll start. . .

I read Old One's Faded Glory regularly
Along with Sagiro's Story Hour, of course.

I browse, Samnell's "Meepo's Story Hour", Pirate Cat's Story Hour and (cntxt)'s "Liberation of Tenh" (I used to read this last one regularly - but the long hiatus got me lost and I did not have the energy to go back and re-read the whole thing - perhaps one day  I will).

I also read "The Story of Ratchis" - which is the background for one the chracters in my own campaign - but I love re-reading in serial form. . esp. since Roy batty (who posts it) is getting to the part I have not read yet.   I hope he transfers it over to the new boards soon.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 21, 2002)

I read the Unusual Heroes, and yes, I'm a player in that campaign so it doesn't count... but I only browse others. I poke through Pcat's and Zombie Toddlers now and then. I browse around.


----------



## Old One (Jan 21, 2002)

*Way too many...*

I read, in no particular order, the following:


*[*] Old One's Faded Glory Story Hour (of course)
[*] Rel's Faded Glory Story Hour
[*] Piratecat's Collected Story Hour
[*] Contact's Liberators of Tehn and  Risen Goddess Story Hours
[*] Sagiro's Story Hour
[*] Nemmerle's Out of the Frying Pan
[*] Dr. Midnight's Knights of the Silver Quill
[*] Plane Sailing's The Kyri Chronicles 
[*] Oghma's Posy's Diary
[*] Byzantium on the Shannon
[*] Wulf's Collected Story Hour
[*] Samnell's Meepo's Story Hour
*
*

I browse:

 Kid Charlamagne's Story Hour
 RangerWickett's Savannah Knights and Tide of Homeland Story Hours
 Broccli Head's Heroes of the Vilhon Reach Story Hour
*
I miss both *Ancalagon* and *Tor Bladebearer's* Story Hours!

Old One


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi,
I read Dr Midnight's, Wulf's and the Unusual Heros. I used to read some others but I didnt have enough time. Still maybe it is a good time to start reading some more. Anyone got any suggestions on what to read?
Cya


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 21, 2002)

Greetings,
I only discovered this board a few months ago, so I'm still catching up on some of the "classic" story hours.  I've read Wulf's threads, KotSQ, Posy's Diary, and I'm currently almost current with Kid Charlemagne's.  

Other threads I've looked at and will probably read at some point are the Old One's campaign, the Unusual Heroes, Sagiro, Piratecat, Undermountain, and the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach.

Now that I'm writing my own story, I have less time to browse, but it's a great way to kill that dead time at work... 

Thanks to all the great authors who have brought their campaigns to the board!  I hope that everyone who contributes will find readers and have a good time.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jan 21, 2002)

I mostly just read PirateCat's and Sagiro's Story Hours, but I've browsed Tor Bladebearer's (on the old boards), and the two RangerWickett has been involved in.


----------



## Talindra (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, I read three of the storyhours for the games I play in, so they don't really count, I suppose, but they are:

Journals of the Five: A Forgotten Realms Tale 
Hidden Monkey, Severed Head... An Oriental Adventure
Tokiwong's Story Hour... aka Big trouble in little Cormyr 

I also read:

Travels through the Wild West: a Forgotten Realms Story
Enforcer's Wheel of Time Story Hour [NEW!] 

All of these I check on a daily basis, even if SOME people are a little slower posting than others *cough* (Tokiwong)


----------



## Sayburr (Jan 21, 2002)

I have to admit, I only post mine incase someone wants to see how the Kalamar modules go and I only read Bill Clark's which is another Kalamar campaign.  I sure wish I had more time to read others, though, because I do enjoy them when I get the time to go browsing.


----------



## Tuerny (Jan 21, 2002)

I read the following ones regularly:





Kid Charlagmane's Story Hour
Piratecat's Story Hour
Sagiro's Story Hour
Runic Story Hour

All of them share an interesting, imaginative setting, compelling charachters and an interesting plot.

I browse the Out of a Frying Pan campaign but so far it has failed to grab me as much as those four.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 22, 2002)

As is required by the terms of use policy for the EN World boards, I read Sagiro and Piratecat's storyhours regularly, but get frustrated that everyone keeps posting bumps for it.  I think by now he knows that people want him to post the next chapter, so stop getting my hopes up whenever I see a new post.

A long time ago, I read the first few chapters of Wulf's Forge of Fury storyhour, and a lot of others that I forgot, but I have recently begun reading a chapter of Old One's storyhour each day.  Also, I took a look at one storyhour where the party was offered a deal from some mysterious skeleton, offering to let them draw from the infamous Deck of Many Things.  It was nicely written, but I forgot which storyhour it was.  Could someone tell me which one it is so I can take another look at it?


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Jan 22, 2002)

The Story Hours I follow closely are:

Wulf Ratbanes Story Hour.
Lazybones Story Hour.
Kid Charlemagnes Story Hour.
Dr Midnights Story Hour.


I browse a few others once in a while, and I'm considering adding Broccli Heads story hour to my "must read" list.  For now, though, the above four are the only ones I regularly check.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 22, 2002)

I read :

Piratecat's
Sagiro's
Nemm's
Old one'
Byzanthium on the Shanon
Cntx (both)
Wulf
Rangerwicket
Solidsnake

I used to read Shmoe's return to the temple of elemental evil, the logs of patric logopolis and Rangerwicket's Savana nights (wich is being reposted, I recomend it) but all those stories are "done".

I also recently started reading a story by the title of "another bastard of tolkien" or something similar.

Old one:  Well, you seemed to be one of the few fans.  That, combined with web problems (the webmaster can't load new files) demoralized the logwriter (who wasn't me)  sadly.  Wich is too bad realy, some realy good stuff happened later on!  

edit:  forgot ratchis!   sorry if I forgot some others as well.

Ancalagon


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Jan 22, 2002)

I regularly read:

Nemm's 

Old One's 

Sagiro's 

Piratecat's 

Paka's

The Story of Ratchis (Roy, please update - we love it!)

Oooh, I just saw that Sepulchrave has finally bowed to the hue and cry of King Mob and started a story hour.  I'm in on that one too!




I browse (and will probably regularly follow if they keep posting):

The new Planescape story hour (the name of the poster escapes me)

The new WoT story hour (again, the poster's name escapes me, but it looks good so far)

Wulf's "Lazy Days" 



Stories I would read if they didn't have spoilers for modules I may play through soon:

Wulf's original story hour

The Knights of the Silver Quill

Meepo's



Story I would read if it was still around:

Tor Bladebearer's


----------



## Metus (Jan 22, 2002)

I read:

Wulf's
Nemm's
Dr Midnight's
Old One's
Sagiro's

and I'm trying to keep up with Cntx's The Liberation of Tenh, but the updates are infrequent so it's hard.




			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Also, I took a look at one storyhour where the party was offered a deal from some mysterious skeleton, offering to let them draw from the infamous Deck of Many Things.  It was nicely written, but I forgot which storyhour it was.  Could someone tell me which one it is so I can take another look at it? *



That would be Doc's Knights of the Silver Quill.


----------



## (contact) (Jan 22, 2002)

This is the point in our program where I plug Paka's story hour and AngryMonkey's story hour.  I've enjoyed both of them quite a bit.

The Drunken Southern Girls With Guns Story Hour is *much* more fun than drunken Southern girls with guns really are, and I read that one as well.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Way too many...*

I've got an almost perfect match with OldOne:

*I read, in no particular order, the following:


[*] Old One's Faded Glory Story Hour
[*] Rel's Faded Glory Story Hour
[*] Piratecat's Collected Story Hour
[*] Contact's Liberators of Tehn Story Hour
[*] Sagiro's Story Hour
[*] Nemmerle's Out of the Frying Pan
[*] Dr. Midnight's Knights of the Silver Quill
[*] Oghma's Posy's Diary
[*] Byzantium on the Shannon
[*] Wulf's Collected Story Hour
[*] Samnell's Meepo's Story Hour
[*] The Drunken Southern Girls With Guns Story Hour 


I browse:

 Kid Charlamagne's Story Hour
 RangerWickett's Tide of Homeland Story Hours
 Broccli Head's Heroes of the Vilhon Reach Story Hour
*

.Ziggy


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 22, 2002)

I read PC's story hour and 'Another Bastard Child of Tolkien'.

I browse through many, many more.  Like Dr.Midnight's, Wulf's and that new PS hour.


----------



## Galfridus (Jan 22, 2002)

*Counting time*

Hm, have to post a count before I answer the poll...

I read regularly:
Piratecat's Story Hour
Sagiro's Story Hour
(contact)'s Liberators of Tenh Story Hour
The Original Wulf's Story Hour
(contact)'s The Risen Goddess Story Hour
My story hour (someone has to!)
I browse:
Old One's Faded Glory Story Hour
Others as strike my fancy


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm an avid reader of Piratecats and Sagiros story hours, and occasionally browse others when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 22, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *A long time ago, I read the first few chapters of Wulf's Forge of Fury storyhour... *




Ouch! And you _stopped_?

What turned you off?


Wulf


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 22, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> * Also, I took a look at one storyhour where the party was offered a deal from some mysterious skeleton, offering to let them draw from the infamous Deck of Many Things.  It was nicely written, but I forgot which storyhour it was.  Could someone tell me which one it is so I can take another look at it? *




As Metus said, that's my Silver Quill story hour. Takes a look, shop around, hope you like what you read. New readers get a free embroidered bath towel!

I feel I can honestly say that my story hour is the only one that boasts this feature: The author of one of the modules I used is a reader, and regularly checks in with parody songs based on recent chapters. Most recently, he submitted "Gimme four cards" (after Skynrd's "Gimme three steps") based on a character's recent four-card draw from the Deck of Many Things. Other songs include "Did a bad bad thing", after a character turned CE and killed the party, and "Doctor Midnight" (After Midnight), about the campaign in general and how I run things. 

So- there's the sales pitch. Take the bait, damn you!


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Jan 22, 2002)

*What I Read*

*Read Regularly (Like, I look every day, alright?!)* 
   Against the Shadows
   Rel's Faded Glory campaign
   The Savage Sword of Meepo

*Read Less Regularly (but still dig )* 
   Knights of the Silver Quill
   Unusual Heros versus the Pool of Radiance

I browse others as the mood takes me.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 22, 2002)

Wulf, sadly it all came down to me starting late.  I read the first dozen or so chapters, loved it, and realized I should wait 'til later to read the rest of it.  I kept waiting for enough free time, until eventually there was too much for me to want to catch up on.  But if there's a recent story arc that has just started, tell me where and I'll jump in and read.

And if we're boasting about the 'features' of our storyhours, my Tides of Homeland storyhour is one of the few with a talented artist doing fan art for it.  You can find pictures of all the characters on the website.  I also have some free d20 material for you to peruse, mostly prestige classes from back-issues of Asgard.  The link to the site is in my sig.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 22, 2002)

*Wulf's Compiled Story Hour*

RangerWickett--

Every "module" can be read seperately, but the underlying story arc concerning _the halfling_ (which runs up through "The Standing Stone") is the best bit.

The following chapters, which you can consider "Book II" or the second half of our adventures, begins with The Heart of Nightfang Spire. It's still good fun, but it lacks the spark that held the first half together.

If I had to recommend the story to you again, I would recommend Forge of Fury through Standing Stone, at which point I think you would be satisfied and could put it aside. It's actually quite a quick read, as I generally have a lot of dialogue. Now that it's all compiled here on the new boards, without comments or interruptions, you could probably read it in an hour or less.

I also have finally compiled it into a single Word document if you (or anyone else) would like a single hard copy you can print out.

Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 23, 2002)

I regularly read the following:

Wulf 
Wulf's Lazy Days 
Sagiro's
Piratecat's
KidCharlemagne's 
Contact's Liberation of Tenh

I browse a few others when time allows, but it usually doesn't, and that's what made me give up WizarDru and Old One's.

I miss Tor's.
I really, really, really liked RangerWickett's Savannah Knights, but it's over now.
I also really liked Contact's Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil if for nothing else, the sheer body count.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

I read Piratecat's, and browse many others. Also, I hope to find the energy to read more story hours regularly.


----------



## Wee Jas (Jan 23, 2002)

I read Unusual Heros versus the Pool of Radiance  and Knights of the silver Quill.   Why?  Well because I play in them and want to see the mistakes I make in print!

I often pop into Tsunami's (when he updates it! Shame on you Tsunami!) to read about his charasmatic toad familiar Het.  I also named my horse in Doc Midnight's adventure Tsunami.. to thank him for his input.  

I also pop into Broc's story hour and browse almost everything to do with the realms I can find.

My horse in Unusual Heros versus the Pool of Radiance  is as of yet un-named.. so get popping in!   Find out how we whooped on the pool too!    We are starting a new FR module I think...

 click here


----------



## Rune (Jan 23, 2002)

Tuerny said:
			
		

> *I read the following ones regularly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!  Thanks!  Looks like I keep good company!



> *I browse the Out of a Frying Pan campaign but so far it has failed to grab me as much as those four. *




I won't go into my favorites right now (as I'm pressed for time), but I will suggest that you check out The Sunderer (formerly Monkey-Trained-to-Type)'s "The Sundered Sky".  I'ts fairly new, but holds _great_ promise (in fact, I'm going to use it for my next campaign).

Also check out the afore-mentioned, Paka's "Another Bastard Child of Tolkien"

Both of these should offer what you're looking for in a story-hour.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 23, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *
> I also pop into Broc's story hour and browse almost everything to do with the realms I can find.
> *




Hey, my story hour... AERUNEDAR: The Curse of Hathos  ...is set in northern Cormyr...

I think no one reads it because we only play once a month (infrequent posts) and the writing in the first few episodes was, well...horrible!

But it's gotten better!  Really!

I like Broc's Vilhon Reach, anything called "Meepo" cracks me up, and Undermountain 3E was striking my fancy for a while there.  And I browse for anything with a strong narrative flow and nice prose style.


----------



## Tuerny (Jan 23, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I won't go into my favorites right now (as I'm pressed for time), but I will suggest that you check out The Sunderer (formerly Monkey-Trained-to-Type)'s "The Sundered Sky".  I'ts fairly new, but holds great promise (in fact, I'm going to use it for my next campaign).
> 
> ...





Cool, I will take a look at them.
I also looked at After the War since I last posted and it seemed to be a pretty interesting campaign. 
I will actually be posting a story hour written by one of my players soon with included GM notes. Unfortunately I will not be able to use my exotic setting as my players rebelled against both the bredth of material I presented (I wrote a 62 page players guide) and its unusualness compared to a normal campaign setting.

Oh well :-(


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Jan 23, 2002)

These are the Story Hours I'm currently following (or trying to at least):

Old One's _Faded Glory Story Hour_ 

Piratecat's _Collected Story Hour_ 

Contact's _Liberators of Tehn_ 

Nemmerle's _Out of the Frying Pan_ 

Dr. Midnight's _Knights of the Silver Quill_ 

Keith's _Byzantium on the Shannon_


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 24, 2002)

The Storyhours that I read regularly are:

Piratecats
Sagiros
Old Ones Faded Glory
Plane Sailings Kyri Chronicles (Someone has to )


and the recent Enforcers Wheel of Time storyhour.

I browse Dr Midnights Adventures of the Knights of the Silver Quill and Contacts Liberation of Tenh.

Ziggy: Complete the set of Old One's reading strategy and include The Kyri Chronicles!

One encouraging feature of the new boards is that at least I know that *some* people are reading my storyhour  C'mon, you know Old One has impeccable taste, yes? Read about WotC modules in a homebrew world!

<meta: OK, enough pleading. Nothing more to see. Move along now >


----------



## Salthorae (Jan 24, 2002)

*favorite stories*

I would have to say that i love the story hours here. 

Dr. Midnight- Knights of the Silver Quill
(Contact) - Risen Goddess
Wulf - Forge of Fury and beyond (well...when it comes back in march)
Samnell - Meepo (if it comes back...hope your schedule clears up)
LazyBones - Travel through the western heartlands

and all those various planescape story hours they put out there...more more i say!!!

Sorry forgot...Zad - Wizardru's story hour - Savage sword of Meepo

why do i read these...well some would say i've got nothing better to do with my life...and sadly they'd be rig...no no cuz they're well written of course


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 24, 2002)

I read:

Piratecats - eversink

wulf ratbane - collected stories and the on going story about himself (currently the wicked and weary last time I checked)

Dr. Midnight - the silver quill

oghma - posy

eric noah - bastion of faith

(contacts) - ongoing liberation tales

Sagiro - Charagan

Tor Bladebearers tale (when it's updated)

I also browse milo windby, and broccoli head's hero's of vilhon reach.

However the story which makes me want to give up and go home is Faded Glory by Old One. He shows me how poor my own dark age/RuneQuest game was. I thought about finding out if stories could be posted using non d&d systems but didn't even bother to ask after seeing this story.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2002)

Personally I think the COPS & ROBBERS Story Hour is the best one...


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 24, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ziggy: Complete the set of Old One's reading strategy and include The Kyri Chronicles!
> 
> *




OK, I'll give it a try  

.Ziggy


----------



## Paka (Jan 25, 2002)

Dr. Nuncheon's Freeport is a cool story of a City Watch that I'm digging.

Rune's Oriental Adv. Story Hour has a trippy world.  I read it in small doses.

Solid Snake's Ravenloft is cool.  I really dig his in between stuff in the perspective of...was it Mordekainen?

There are a couple of others I check in on.  

Haven't gotten into the big ones with hundreds of posts, just don't have that much time to sit at the computer.

City of Lies, City of Doors looks cool, but I'm a sucker for Planescape, as does 

Cops and Robbers is fun steampunk and English isn't the writer's native language.  You've gotta respect someone who keeps a game journal in a different language than what the game was run in.  That's just awesome.


----------



## Rune (Jan 25, 2002)

Paka said:
			
		

> *Rune's Oriental Adv. Story Hour has a trippy world.  I read it in small doses.
> *




Thanks Paka!  I think.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm gratified to see that my Story Hour is getting more mentions than it did the last time this topic came up!

For anyone put off by the length (when I archived the text from the old boards, it was 117 pages), try to check out the thread here;  I started it at the beginning of a major series of sessions - leading up to the climax of the campaign in fact.

If you like it, then check out the older stuff.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: favorite stories*



			
				Salthorae said:
			
		

> Samnell - Meepo (if it comes back...hope your schedule clears up)




Nice will be made again. I'm just not sure when.


----------



## SolidSnake (Jan 26, 2002)

Paka said:
			
		

> *Solid Snake's Ravenloft is cool.  I really dig his in between stuff in the perspective of...was it Mordekainen?*




Thanks man!  I'm glad you like it...and yes it is Mordenkainen


----------

